# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Overmatige afscheiding
Heb de laatste tijd erg veel last van afscheiding, nooit eerder gehad. Had eerst als pil de femodeen, nu overgestapt op Microgynon en nog steeds even erg.

----------

Hoi

Ik heb daar ook last van gehad, ben naar de dokter gegaan en ik bleek een schimmelinfectie te hebben. Is verder niets ernstigs je moet een paar dagen voor het slapen gaan een soort tampon met iets in je vagina doen, en dan moet het langzamerhand over gaan. 'Maar je moet dus ook eerst wel even naar de dokter

succes

----------

